# Apex 7 For Indoor Spots?



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Its the most winning bow ever made 7-8.apex


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

mike 66 said:


> Its the most winning bow ever made 7-8.apex


archer not required?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

The apex 7 is an awesome indoor spot bow for the mid draw archer. It is just a scaled down version of the apex 8. If you are a 27-28 inch archer it will be awesome. If you are a 29-30 in draw go with apex. If you are shorter draw go with the prestige. Its all about how the bow fits your face. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes I use it for spots and have shot 300 scores with bowhunter setup. Im a 27 in draw. I have used it for pop up shoots and won with it. It flat out shoots and is a dream to shoot. This is why I have 2 of them!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Ive shot apex 8's for years. This year i got an apex 7. After getting it set up i was blown away. Shot a 600 round, and some 3d...very impressed. I went to local bow club to shoot a indoor 300 round, and shot 60 x's. It is a shooter. Im a 28" draw and when im @ full draw i feel the bow was made specificaly for me. I dont know why i didnt try one out sooner. Oh. I made it my hunting bow this year too. Ha ha.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

TH30060X said:


> Ive shot apex 8's for years. This year i got an apex 7. After getting it set up i was blown away. Shot a 600 round, and some 3d...very impressed. I went to local bow club to shoot a indoor 300 round, and shot 60 x's. It is a shooter. Im a 28" draw and when im @ full draw i feel the bow was made specificaly for me. I dont know why i didnt try one out sooner. Oh. I made it my hunting bow this year too. Ha ha.


It was made for you. Too many people go shoot a bow because a pro is shooting it. The pro might be 6'5 and the archer is 5'2 but because the pro shoots it they buy it. That axle to axle length is awesome for a 27-28 inch shooter!

For the life of me I don't know why any of these long draw archers are shooting dinky axle to axle bows. They don't fit them! Their string angle and nock pinch is horrible. Their peep angle is bad ext ext ext. O but its the latest and greatest pos out. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter86 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thank you for the feedback guys!


----------



## hydro0309 (Apr 3, 2010)

Love mine gets yours today


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

I also shoot an Apex-7, but I would not take it hunting, that is way too much weight to pack around for me...a 4# bow with accessories is more like it...but do what you have to if that is all you have to work with, but no target bow is my first choice for a hunting bow, they are typically set up much heavier for better hold and the like...not to mention ATA length...good luck, and more than anything else, buy a bow that fits you best, not what anybody else is shooting...the Apex-7 fits me like a glove and tunes the way I like, so it's the bow for me (and a Conquest-4) Hoyt and PSE also make some good target bows as well, love to see you try them all and find what fits best, but I'm very happy to see another Mathews bow out there any day....Cheers, and you won't go wrong with Hoyt or PSE either, there's others, but I'm not the guru to help you with those....Ryan


----------

